
Amazon SEO study finds largest ranking factors - drekuc
http://www.ripenecommerce.com/amazon-seo-insights
======
acconrad
Just to be clear - this is a study on searching _within_ Amazon to search for
products, not that Amazon did a study on general search SEO for those products
(Google, Bing, et al).

